# Positive Trends of the Current Music Scene



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

My question is:

*Of recent or living composers, whose music represents trend(s), for the future, that you find most salient or exciting?*

Indirectly, this is asking you, as you look forward, which direction(s) do you think classical music should go?

_(This thread is meant to focus on the positive aspects of the current music scene. Please take it as such!)_


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Beatriz Ferreyra & Christine Groult

Lionel Marchetti & Jerome Noetinger

Emmanuelle Gibello

Andrea Neumann

Francisco Lopez

Francisco Meirino

eRikm

Sachiko M


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> My question is:
> 
> *Of recent or living composers, whose music represents trend(s), for the future, that you find most salient or exciting?*
> 
> ...


I see the new generation of young composers quite promising. Names such as Alma Deutscher, Jay Greenberg, Emily Bear are composing classical music that are quite accessible to a broader group of classical music listeners. Take a listen to their symphonies and concertos, some are available on youtube.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I see the new generation of young composers quite promising. Names such as Alma Deutscher, Jay Greenberg, Emily Bear are composing classical music that are quite accessible to a broader group of classical music listeners. Take a listen to their symphonies and concertos, some are available on youtube.


In addition, other composers include Joby Talbot, who have already composed several operas and ballets that were successfully staged and recognized. I mentioned Mr Talbot more for recognition on operas and ballets.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joby_Talbot


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The OP asked for a



> focus on the *positive *aspects of the current music scene.


Please do that, and do not attack each other.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

20centrfuge said:


> Indirectly, this is asking you, as you look forward, which direction(s) do you think classical music *should* go?


"Should go" I think is up to the composers. 

Will go...

I don't know...crystal ball gazing is rather fraught with difficulties I would think, whatever the level of one's knowledge.

What I *do* think - in terms of "positive trends" is simply that the world today is, in terms of communication and contact, a global village. This I think can only be a positive for creatives around the world; at least for those who are interested in forging something new for the future (rather than attempting U-turns back to the past).


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Trouble is, Taggart, that one person's "positive aspects" is another person's "hideous monstrosities."

And so easily it becomes a battle between whose "aspect" gets to be the winner.

If you had a group of people who all knew about current trends, who understood and appreciated each one of them, then you might have a reasonable discussion. Otherwise....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If we knew the answer to this question we could invest in it and retire. I don't know of specific examples off the top of my head, but I think music in general will continue to diversify, evolve and cross-pollinate to the extent it will no longer be recognizable as genres. While this may sound negative I feel it's a good thing and inevitable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

some guy said:


> Trouble is, Taggart, that one person's "positive aspects" is another person's "hideous monstrosities."
> 
> And so easily it becomes a battle between whose "aspect" gets to be the winner.
> 
> If you had a group of people who all knew about current trends, who understood and appreciated each one of them, then you might have a reasonable discussion. Otherwise....


Trouble is, sometimes one person may understand this issue completely but may post their controversial thought anyway, whether it's in the spirit of the thread or not, just to be malicious.

I started a thread about this type of thing once.

I'm clearly not directly talking about anyone in this thread because I clearly would rather speak my mind on a troubling issue that affects the forum without getting an infraction.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Weston said:


> If we knew the answer to this question we could invest in it and retire.


Now that you mention it, maybe it's time for an award-winner betting thread. There must be a few of us, at least, willing to wager money, cd collections, or at least their reputations on their hunch about who will win the next Grawemeyer, Nordic Council Prize, or any of the other hundreds of major prize competitions.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Is there somewhere I can go to have my musical tastes vetted before I make any comment on this thread?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey, I've got an idea. Why don't you simply comment?

If your comment seems lacking somehow, accept that someone will point that out. 

So far on this woeful thread there have been two posts, no three, which have done what the OP requested: give some composers who represent positive current trends.

As dogen has suggested, perhaps we should dispense with the "positive" part of it and just talk about current trends.

If you know about current trends, you will have something to say. If you merely have wish fullfilment, you will still have something to say. In either case, there will be someone to say you "yay" and someone to say you "nay." You seem to want to discredit potential naysayers prior to you saying anything about the topic. 

I understand the feeling, but let's do as Taggart requested and get on with it, shall we?


----------



## EMlaw (Apr 14, 2015)

How do ya'll feel about David Chesky?
I've come across his stuff recently...writing things like this "Rap Symphony" to appeal to broader, younger audiences.
Thoughts on this?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The OP asked for



20centrfuge said:


> My question is:
> 
> *Of recent or living composers, whose music represents trend(s), for the future, that you find most salient or exciting?*
> 
> ...


To say, as you did:



some guy said:


> Trouble is, Taggart, that one person's "positive aspects" is another person's "hideous monstrosities."
> 
> And so easily it becomes a battle between whose "aspect" gets to be the winner.
> 
> If you had a group of people who all knew about current trends, who understood and appreciated each one of them, then you might have a reasonable discussion. Otherwise....


Is to miss the point that the OP asked for a personal response to what inspires people today not a debate about tastes or musical styles. This site is *not* a battleground, it is a place where people can indulge in civilised conversion about music. This thread is for people to say what they find good in modern music and where they think Classical Music is going..

I merely requested that you be polite and respect other people's opinions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Is there somewhere I can go to have my musical tastes vetted before I make any comment on this thread?


From personal benefit, I recommend a nodding toy dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

EMlaw said:


> How do ya'll feel about David Chesky?
> I've come across his stuff recently...writing things like this "Rap Symphony" to appeal to broader, younger audiences.
> Thoughts on this?


Lord, it's the end of civilisation!

OK I'll check this abomination out when I have some, ahem, privacy...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Weston said:


> I think music in general will continue to diversify, evolve and cross-pollinate to the extent it will no longer be recognizable as genres. While this may sound negative...


It sounds negative to me, too. Rapping sopranos, orchestras jazzing...? I might just end up joining the departed composers society 

Luckily, there is still lots of new stuff coming out that sounds 'classical' to me, so I can continue to be entertained


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

I feel comfortable seconding *Francisco Lopez* now. Been listening to more of his stuff, getting more of the "spectrum". La Selva may be wonderful, but the things he does with low frequencies in more "concrete" works are just mind boggling. The 5th disc of the KAIROS compilation made my brain tingle.

*Helmut Lachenmann* is a guy whose style hasn't exactly been done over and over in the same sense that some of the other styles have. *Mathias Spahlinger* is doing a sort of post-Lachenmann style as well.

*Richard Barrett* has associations to the New Complexity school, but I think he may have the most forward-thinking vision of the bunch (today, at least). His use of electric guitars and live electronics, for instance, bring a sort of "industrial" vibe to classical music. *Mark Andre* and *Pierluigi Billone* are, similarly, getting insane mileage out of extended techniques.

Perhaps not terribly important... Perhaps last AND least... but I'll also mention *Yann Robin* and his disc on KAIROS. This disc and its three big orchestral works play almost like a post-modern Xenakis. Powerful, unrelenting, conceptual works that highlight the full force the contemporary orchestra is capable of.

Edit: And yes, I do think *Bernhard Lang* has some good ideas. Don't get me wrong, he has some bad ones too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

EMlaw said:


> How do ya'll feel about David Chesky?
> I've come across his stuff recently...writing things like this "Rap Symphony" to appeal to broader, younger audiences.
> Thoughts on this?


Well, my day is ruined.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

nathanb said:


> I feel comfortable seconding *Francisco Lopez* now. Been listening to more of his stuff, getting more of the "spectrum". La Selva may be wonderful, but the things he does with low frequencies in more "concrete" works are just mind boggling. The 5th disc of the KAIROS compilation made my brain tingle.
> 
> *Helmut Lachenmann* is a guy whose style hasn't exactly been done over and over in the same sense that some of the other styles have. *Mathias Spahlinger* is doing a sort of post-Lachenmann style as well.
> 
> ...


I can see the appeal of specialising in a niche (eg Italian Baroque) - I've hardly dipped my toe into the last 600 years and enticing posts like this just add to the anxiety!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

nathanb said:


> Well, my day is ruined.


I tried, but it ain't for me, neither!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Taggart said:


> This site is *not* a battleground, it is a place where people can indulge in civilised conversion about music.


Ideally, this is what it should be. Practically, it is indeed a battleground. Recognizing that would go a long ways toward fixing it.



Taggart said:


> I merely requested that you be polite and respect other people's opinions.


If by "you," you are referring to me personally, let me remind you that up to your request, I had made one post, a list of "recent or living composers, whose music represents trend(s), for the future, that you find most salient or exciting?"

Exactly what the OP asked for.

Not even a hint of impoliteness or disrespect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

And I, for my part, feel very comfortable seconding Mark Andre. Still getting good sounds out of acoustic instruments. 

I've not heard the Robin disc. Sounds fun. Thanks nathan!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Umm...somehow I forgot the spectralists...kiiiiind offf an important trend. I'll go with *Iancu Dumitrescu* as a big leader in the living ones.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

some guy said:


> And I, for my part, feel very comfortable seconding Mark Andre. Still getting good sounds out of acoustic instruments.
> 
> I've not heard the Robin disc. Sounds fun. Thanks nathan!


I love how _iv4_ takes wind instruments and essentially makes them sound like low, pulsing electronic frequencies. I forget which movement it was...


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I second some guy's recommendation of Sachiko M.

Her Good Morning series is absolutely excellent. Even better, it's all available on youtube on this playlist:






It's about an hour and a half total, and is an absolute tour de force in minimalist, electronically-generated, sine-wave, musique concrete (I don't know the genre exactly, someone help me!!!)

What do you think, centrifugue?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

And yes, Nathan, Perluigi Billone is a total favorite of mine!

"1 + 1 = 1" for two bass clarinets is a masterpiece and a great place to start 




"Bocca.Kosmoi" for voice, trombone and orchestra is another great one, buzzing with intensity 




A lot of his music is available on youtube, even his recent work in 2014. Listening to him is an absolute must!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I vote for Bernhard Lang... considering my enjoyment of hip-hop music, I relish this track.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

For reference purposes, I'm listing some of the current trends that I'm aware of

Polystylism

Spectralism

Eclectasism

Electronic

Multi-media

New Complexity

Minimalism

Post-Minimalism


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Albert7 said:


> I vote for Bernhard Lang... considering my enjoyment of hip-hop music, I relish this track.


That's a wild ride! Very interesting stuff. I just skimmed it, but I actually like it!

It also makes me realize how complex current music can get: this has electronic (classical), free-form jazz, rap, text ala Berio's Sinfonia, etc


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I still have work to do with living composers, but I like most of what I've heard by Kaija Saariaho, Louis Andriessen and Salvatore Sciarrino. I don't know to which "movement" each of them belong to, if any.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

re: Der Leiermann

I don't know labelled movements well at all, and frankly, I don't care too much for labels. I just put those trend labels down to stimulate exploration and discussion.


----------

